# General > Birdwatching >  First House Martin

## man@mill

Thursday 13 April mid afternoon seen the first house martin in scarfskerry hope the rest of the family are not far behind,
It's so nice to watch them catching all them midges  :: ...

----------


## Fulmar

How lovely!

----------


## Gronnuck

We usually have 6+ nests around our house in Scarfskerry but not one House Martin has arrived so far.  Wonderful birds, lots of poop but very welcome after travelling so far.

----------


## man@mill

There back  :Smile: 

The first pair are back saw them 2days ago already dipping into the burn for flies / mud,
 this must be the sign of better weather coming
watch out Gronnuck they want your house back   ::

----------


## Gronnuck

> There back 
> 
> The first pair are back saw them 2days ago already dipping into the burn for flies / mud,
>  this must be the sign of better weather coming
> watch out Gronnuck they want your house back


They'll be very welcome; as you say a sign of better weather to come.

----------

